

2 Googles: 1 for Europe and 1 for everyone else - boh
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/2-googles-1-for-europe-and-1-for-everyone-else/2013/04/25/62fc029c-adca-11e2-8bf6-e70cb6ae066e_story.html

======
dragonwriter
Note that nothing in the article actually supports the sensational suggestion
in the lede that there is a likelihood of separate Google experiences in
Europe vs. the Google experience for "everyone else".

Yes, Google is likely to make changes in response to the European anti-trust
concerns that it did not need to make to satisfy the recent US investigation.
Nothing in the article identifies any source for any indication that either
Google's proposed deal or any other changes would be applied only to users
accessing Google from Europe.

------
downrightmike
*[except China]

